# KCRIVI71



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

here we go , plans are for a kandy brandywine paint job. we have to replace the floors and patch up some rust. thanks go to kcrivi for blowing the car apart and removing the bumpers. real time saver


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good luck.. keep us updated


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice car! good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up candyman......keep this going like we did with Lipe's.... Your turn for awhile bro....lol....lookin good so far...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

damn that sumbitch is rusty :0


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Break out the welder.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

HELL YEAH brandywine..........



what color base??


hopefully something different


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 2 2006, 10:47 AM~5888780
> *HELL YEAH brandywine..........
> what color base??
> hopefully something different
> *


charcoal


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

a Candy when u want me to bring you the rest of the parts ?? 
THanks 4 posting up a topic love to see step by step process' :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

tonight , around 8-8:30


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

wow. thats gonna be a lot of work with all the rust. I've seen original bombs with less rust! lol. Good luck! Can't wait to see how it turns out! Any plans for flake, patterns, or any of that good stuff?


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

so what are you gonna lay over those rust thrus? metal, fiberglass, government cheese?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218+Aug 1 2006, 11:28 PM~5886711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see the patch panels?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks like fun


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 3 2006, 12:54 AM~5891257
> *so what are you gonna lay over those rust thrus? metal, fiberglass, government cheese?
> *




that is a shitty comment he does quality work my advice to you is sit back shut your mouth, follow this topic you might learn something


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 2 2006, 11:00 AM~5888387
> *damn that sumbitch is rusty :0
> *



for a Gbod yeah thats exactly what i was thinkin


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah its pretty rusted, but I'll be curious to see what he does to fix it, and how it turns out. Hope it comes out good!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2006, 04:06 AM~5894070
> *that is a shitty comment he does quality work my advice to you is sit back shut your mouth, follow this topic              you might learn something
> *



Damn, it was a simple question I didn't know. I didn't say he didn't do good work. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Aug 3 2006, 01:06 AM~5894070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a g body????? nope 10 years too late......


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

early 70s cutty?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

72 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 3 2006, 12:19 PM~5895731
> *early 70s cutty?
> *


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

HERE IS ONE WAY HE PLANS TO FIX THE RUST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

owwwww :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 3 2006, 01:37 PM~5896485
> *HERE IS ONE WAY HE PLANS TO FIX THE RUST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



whats the guage on that and wha company it come from?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

year one is the company see the box underneath it dont know what gauge??


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

nice !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

found some more rust 








got the braces welded into the door to stop flex


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 4 2006, 11:59 AM~5902557
> *year one is the company see the box underneath it dont know what gauge??
> *



DOES IT LOOK ABOU THE SAME THICKNESS AS THE ORIGINAL?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a little thicker , year one makes great parts.....


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

WHY DID YOU DECIDE TO GO WITH THE TWO PIECE OR 3 PIECE ( REAR SECTION ) FLOOR? ARE YOU GOING TO USE THE FACTORY FLOOR BRACES? GOODMARK MAKES A 1 PIECE, FULL BRACE, FULL TUNNEL , FRONT TO REAR SECTION PIECE FOR 700.00


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

a 85 monte do you got any pics of your cutlass if so post them up i cant find too many pics of convertible lowriders!! 2 piece floor because rear section was fine using factory floor braces Damn 700 i think i paid 300 for both of the floors i never have checked into goodmark guess they never came across my mind thank 4 the info ill look into it


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

yo CandyMan any new updates!!!


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

i got pics , but mines about the in about the same spot right now. i dont have near as much rust as yours but i got some. i got two spots in my floor , but the whole things gonna go. I aint gonna fred flinstone it in the future on accident. Im doing a frame off on mine. Just got the frame back from the powdercoater last week. I'll see if i can get some together for a ya .


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 6 2006, 10:25 PM~5915610
> *yo CandyMan any new updates!!!
> *


TOMORROW , NEW PICS


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Doin it up right candyman.....Much props thats a big job you are taking on brother..I am planning on replacing full qtrs on an elco so make sure you post them pics homie... :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 7 2006, 05:31 PM~5919608
> *TOMORROW , NEW PICS
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Bobbys good peoples :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Outer Wheelhouse wont be in until Tuesday :angry: guess it got back ordered so im thinking ill bring you those supplies we talked about when i get the wheelhouse Tuesday !! Are you going to be back by then?? Talk 2 u later


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im not leaving town for the weekend. im working tonight on weldind in the pass side floor. man, those things fit like a glove !!! damn near a perfect fit . no prob on thw wheelhouse. im not going to be that far into it until midweek sometime....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: Post some pics :biggrin: when u get a chance!!!




> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 08:00 PM~5943609
> *im not leaving town for the weekend. im working tonight on weldind in the pass side floor. man, those things fit like a glove !!! damn near a perfect fit . no prob on thw wheelhouse. im not going to be that far into it until midweek sometime....
> *


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

did you get them welded in yet if so u got any pics 2 post??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not yet , i broke 2 spotweld cutters on the floor braces. i got to wait until monday to get the new one.ill post up the pics i have later . the camera is at the shop.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i broke 2 spot welds cutters tring to get the sheeet metal from the floor beaces. i said the hell with it and used a drill bit . after i cleaned 30 years of crap from the insides of the braces , i undercoated them , tomorrow i will be doing final fitment of the floor and getting it welded down.... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn floors match factory lines like a champ....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I cant see the pics  I'm blind!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i can see them....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 15 2006, 10:13 PM~5976261
> *i can see them....
> *


I cant! WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Bobby? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

for real you can t? cardomain is haveing some issus at the moment. i can see them fine though ....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 15 2006, 11:12 PM~5976702
> *for real you can t? cardomain is haveing some issus at the moment. i can see them fine though ....
> *


Yeah I cant! Whats up with these hosters anyways? Tinypic wont load anythang for me either? :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's the last pic


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

new updates??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

tomrrow homie....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

here we go i got the fenders stripped down , one of them took a hard hit at some point in its life. i also got the hood stripped and the drivers side floor cut out. ill be welding in the new floor tomorrow and hopefully starting on the quarter panel replacement soon 














































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tony , were getting there!!! 
!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

looking good so far them doors are going to be a bitch just call if you need some help i would love to help you guys out !!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill call you if i get in a bind homie....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i found some rust under the bottom of the door . also got the hood sanded and primed today . got to make a patch for the door now...






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Shit Let's get that body straight :biggrin: how was the hood??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

2 tiny dents by the cowl and a half dime sized rust spot on the front edge. not bad at all.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bobby!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks bro , im trying my hardest with my crew to get er done!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

looking like its getting closer :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

oh yeah how was the door ?? also you didn't bolt up that fender yet did you?? just cause it looks like it missing that patch??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

fender is not attached yet we were fitting the door gap , the panel lines on this car are beautiful....


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

its coming along nicely ,,gives me hope on mine :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ill take that steering wheel off your hands if you dont want it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

you arent wasting anytime ... 

thats gonna be nice... i wanna follow this topic


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Man I still wish I had my 71 supreme sometimes. it was a hardtop until i sold it and the then it got sold again to a jackass that cut the roof off and never even touched the frame. Poor Thing broke half. 

this is before it was destroyed.
http://hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pages/cutty-on-13s.jpg


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice ride ... you should come and check this one out....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Where is the updated pitures??? :biggrin:


----------



## ICUINMEOK (Sep 15, 2005)

got any more pics i'm learning :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

I KNOW WHERE HAS THIS GUY BEEN candymancaddy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Nov 7 2006, 05:34 PM~6523089
> *I KNOW WHERE HAS THIS GUY BEEN candymancaddy
> *



Does he stilll have the drop top ? If you need me to roll be the shop and see whats up PM me ! 1 LUV ! I know the car needed work but still would hate to see you lose it or something !


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

stopped by there a while back and seems like its just slow motion as long as it gets done and gets done right i told them to take there time its just seems as they are getting the quickies out the way first


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

looking clean.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 2 2006, 04:20 AM~6678858
> *stopped by there a while back and seems like its just slow motion as long as it gets done and gets done right i told them to take there time its just seems as they are getting the quickies out the way first
> *


Bobby will get it done, and it will look good! Just takes time on cars like that!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

alright ready for the update !!!



i called painter cell phone and his house called the body man cell phone and the shop phone left multipule voicemails and never heard anything back from them so friday i went down to the shop i spoke to the man who own the buiklding and rents it out to these guys he says they are in debt to him over 4gs so i say well let mesee my car go up there and the mother fucker has not been touched after numerous times of me letting these guys know that i was unhappy and would like to see a little progress. so get back on the phone and try getting a hold of these guys but nothing made the decision friday night i was going to go down there saturday and trake my shit back. Get down there saturday still nobody there so i talk the owner of the building he lets me in and i get my car back. The thing that really pisses me off is that i had bought all the paint HOK brandywine primer and clearcoat reducers everything. So when i get there i check to see if all my paint is still there all of it is still there except for the gallon of nason 2k primer i look underneath the car and sure nuff it is sitting underneath the car used i know the mother mother fuckers didn't use it on my car because the only thing in primer is the hood and part of the rear quarter so i gonna head back down there and get my fucking gallon of primer they owe me and one of my rims i let the fool hold on to until the car had gotten finished!! I mean look at what day this topic was started August now we are in december and the only thing these guys have done is strip the car with aircraft stripper bolt up 2 doors and one fender primer the hood and driver rear quarter and lay some mud down ill post pics tonight or tomorrow of the shape the car is in now but i paid these guys 600 upfront bought all the materials and paint these mother fuckers were really trying to get over on me ahhhhh im just a little pissed sorry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ouch


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 31 2006, 10:33 AM~6869270
> *alright ready for the update !!!
> i called painter cell phone and his house called the body man cell phone and the shop phone left multipule voicemails and never heard anything back from them so friday i went down to the shop i spoke to the man who own the buiklding and rents it out to these guys he says they are in debt to him over 4gs so i say well let mesee my car go  up there and the mother fucker has not been touched after numerous times of me letting these guys know that i was unhappy and would like to see a little progress. so get back on the phone and try getting a hold of these guys but nothing made the decision friday night i was going to go down there saturday and trake my shit back. Get down there saturday still nobody there so i talk the owner of the building he lets me in and i get my car back. The thing that really pisses me off is that i had bought all the paint HOK brandywine primer and clearcoat reducers everything. So when i get there i check to see if all my paint is still there all of it is still there except for the gallon of nason 2k primer i look underneath the car and sure nuff it is sitting underneath the car used i know the mother mother fuckers didn't use it on my car because the only thing in primer is the hood and part of the rear quarter so i gonna head back down there and get my fucking gallon of primer they owe me and one of my rims i let the fool hold on to until the car had gotten finished!! I mean look at what day this topic was started August now we are in december and the only thing these guys have done is strip the car with aircraft stripper bolt up 2 doors and one fender  primer the hood and driver rear quarter and lay some mud down ill post pics tonight or tomorrow of the shape the car is in now but i paid these guys 600 upfront bought all the materials and paint these mother fuckers were really trying to get over on me ahhhhh im just a little pissed  sorry!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 make sure you rubbercoat the trunk and make sure there is plenty of room in there for the painter, and body-man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 31 2006, 10:33 AM~6869270
> *alright ready for the update !!!
> i called painter cell phone and his house called the body man cell phone and the shop phone left multipule voicemails and never heard anything back from them so friday i went down to the shop i spoke to the man who own the buiklding and rents it out to these guys he says they are in debt to him over 4gs so i say well let mesee my car go  up there and the mother fucker has not been touched after numerous times of me letting these guys know that i was unhappy and would like to see a little progress. so get back on the phone and try getting a hold of these guys but nothing made the decision friday night i was going to go down there saturday and trake my shit back. Get down there saturday still nobody there so i talk the owner of the building he lets me in and i get my car back. The thing that really pisses me off is that i had bought all the paint HOK brandywine primer and clearcoat reducers everything. So when i get there i check to see if all my paint is still there all of it is still there except for the gallon of nason 2k primer i look underneath the car and sure nuff it is sitting underneath the car used i know the mother mother fuckers didn't use it on my car because the only thing in primer is the hood and part of the rear quarter so i gonna head back down there and get my fucking gallon of primer they owe me and one of my rims i let the fool hold on to until the car had gotten finished!! I mean look at what day this topic was started August now we are in december and the only thing these guys have done is strip the car with aircraft stripper bolt up 2 doors and one fender  primer the hood and driver rear quarter and lay some mud down ill post pics tonight or tomorrow of the shape the car is in now but i paid these guys 600 upfront bought all the materials and paint these mother fuckers were really trying to get over on me ahhhhh im just a little pissed  sorry!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN, THAT FUCKING SUCKS! I CANT BELEIVE IT! i just went thru the same shit less than a week ago, my ride is in good hands now, seems alot of these bodymen do that shit! They get something going then realize they cant finish the job! Basically they get discouraged because theres alot of work involved! Fucking sucks for the owner of the car most the time!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think the reason that shit happens a lot with painters/bodymen is,doing a full project like that is a lot of work, time and $$$$ in materials. its easier and more lucrative to focus on the quickie fender bender style jobs. 

still fucked up though :angry:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 31 2006, 06:25 PM~6871579
> *i think the reason that shit happens a lot with painters/bodymen is,doing a full project like that is a lot of work, time and $$$$ in materials. its easier and more lucrative to focus on the quickie fender bender style jobs.
> 
> still fucked up though :angry:
> *


yeah the hidden damage always gets you behind hidden damage under the cowl he encountered the damage under the doors the big hit the car took he found on the front fender after stripping it. issues with the cross braces, where he could have bought new entire floors with new braces had he known. an instructor that owns a reputable PROFITABLE shop that is on the board of directors for VC TECH. once told me when you do an estimate for restoration work double your estimate and then double it again because you always want to do a quality job regardless of the hidden issues.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71+Dec 31 2006, 10:33 AM~6869270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this wasnt going to end good !


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

if you find my rim at this fools house ill throw you 40 bucks since he ran to st louie



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2007, 03:23 PM~7045721
> *Sorry  to hear  about this !  This  dude  was  acting  shady  with  me  also  !  Member  me  posting  this
> I  know  this  wasnt  going  to  end  good !
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn this should teach all of you to dig deep in those pockets when it comes to your ride

this is what you pay those big dollars for someone who is going to get your shit done and get it done right 


this just sickens me i've done work like this before and didn't make hardly ANYTHING off of the job but i take pride in my work and make sure it's done right no matter what..........which is why i raised my prices for side jobs and don't do any big rustout jobs it's too much damn work.........


















> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 31 2006, 04:33 PM~6869270
> *alright ready for the update !!!
> i called painter cell phone and his house called the body man cell phone and the shop phone left multipule voicemails and never heard anything back from them so friday i went down to the shop i spoke to the man who own the buiklding and rents it out to these guys he says they are in debt to him over 4gs so i say well let mesee my car go  up there and the mother fucker has not been touched after numerous times of me letting these guys know that i was unhappy and would like to see a little progress. so get back on the phone and try getting a hold of these guys but nothing made the decision friday night i was going to go down there saturday and trake my shit back. Get down there saturday still nobody there so i talk the owner of the building he lets me in and i get my car back. The thing that really pisses me off is that i had bought all the paint HOK brandywine primer and clearcoat reducers everything. So when i get there i check to see if all my paint is still there all of it is still there except for the gallon of nason 2k primer i look underneath the car and sure nuff it is sitting underneath the car used i know the mother mother fuckers didn't use it on my car because the only thing in primer is the hood and part of the rear quarter so i gonna head back down there and get my fucking gallon of primer they owe me and one of my rims i let the fool hold on to until the car had gotten finished!! I mean look at what day this topic was started August now we are in december and the only thing these guys have done is strip the car with aircraft stripper bolt up 2 doors and one fender  primer the hood and driver rear quarter and lay some mud down ill post pics tonight or tomorrow of the shape the car is in now but i paid these guys 600 upfront bought all the materials and paint these mother fuckers were really trying to get over on me ahhhhh im just a little pissed  sorry!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

lesson learned only dealing with suburban swingin or yetti there stuff turns out right but for the right price as well


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

just curious what would u guys quote body and paint wise know its different than seeing the car in person say i bought all materials


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

1200 to 1400 to spray base clear with minor bodywork.........


candies run around $4000 to $6000 for basic


patterns under candy would be about $6000 to $8000




this gives you at least an idea.......good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2007, 10:03 PM~7112235
> *1200 to 1400 to spray base clear with minor bodywork.........
> candies run around $4000 to $6000  for basic
> patterns under candy would be about $6000 to $8000this gives you at least an idea.......good luck whatever you decide to do
> *


MAn thats crazy right there! :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 04:17 AM~7112363
> *MAn thats crazy right there!  :0
> *



not if you think of the materials you use and also add the flaked base........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7112414
> *not if you think of the materials you use and also add the flaked base........
> *


Still tho


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you gotta pay to play if you want to roll some high dollar shit you gotta break bread.......it's just how it is


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7112469
> *you gotta pay to play if you want to roll some high dollar shit you gotta break bread.......it's just how it is
> *


I understand that, but around here you can get alot for that kind of cash!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

it was just for him to get an idea everyone prices different 




i was just saying if you want a good quality job you gotta dig deep that's all....


but like i said everyone prices different and everyone has their own style........

nobody is right or wrong here


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2007, 10:51 PM~7112696
> *it was just for him to get an idea everyone prices different
> i was just saying if you want a good quality job you gotta dig deep that's all....
> but like i said everyone prices different and everyone has their own style........
> ...


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

pics


----------

